# Rhom Community Tank



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

well I got bored, laptop touch pad and ms paint aren't the best combo but what the heck. anyone know what kind of rhom it is ??? lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damnit Jp! You got me, I thinking I gonna see some serras together.lol. As for what it is. Its one badass white rhom. Gotta love blood eyes. Think those might be danio or rummy nosed tetras sharing the tank. I be looking for the manny cohab n arow too.


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice jp nice.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

love the new setup jp. nice work


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> love the new setup jp. nice work


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Psssh you mention community tank. That's exactly what my 75g looks like right now. I have about (30) 3/4" convicts and a 3" African Cichlid in with my rhom right now. And did I mention that they all have perfect fins!!! I'm hoping that he starts picking off these freaking convicts soon, lol. The convicts just tend to stay out of his 18"x18" square of the tank.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sacrifice said:


> Psssh you mention community tank. That's exactly what my 75g looks like right now. I have about (30) 3/4" convicts and a 3" African Cichlid in with my rhom right now. And did I mention that they all have perfect fins!!! I'm hoping that he starts picking off these freaking convicts soon, lol. The convicts just tend to stay out of his 18"x18" square of the tank.


I've had a rhom with maybe tons of convicts (maybe 100+) in a 180g square tank, aside from one or two of the parents with missing tails pretty much all the babies have perfect fins. some might got eaten but didn't think I would notice with that many in there.


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

sick set uppppppppp


----------



## PaYaRa_12 (May 14, 2008)

That is a cool video jp80911.=)


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You're such an asshole!







I have to admit you got me too.


----------

